

Ask HN: Review our location based app - mapTheGraph - vivekn

Hi,<p>We are a new location based startup and our first product is a Facebook app.<p>mapTheGraph ( http://apps.facebook.com/mapthegraph ) is a location based social network, currently integrated with Facebook. It lets you update and share interesting places you've been to on a map. It is a social network that replaces the status update with the location update. Simply double click on the map and we will automatically add details to it and share it.<p>We would love to hear your views and feedback on this app. Since we are relatively unknown, we are finding publicity a huge challenge.
======
jayzee
I rarely let others apps access my facebook account, so I don't know what
exactly you do. Which can be a marketing problem since people like me would
never sign up till they saw what the app actually did.

Which brings me to your description: "Simply double click on the map and we
will _automatically add details_ to it and _share it._ "

What details? With whom?

I would suggest that you also create a web-page with some screen shots and
some example use cases so that the value proposition is much clearer.

best of luck!

~~~
vivekn
Thanks for your views.

As of now the 'details' are geolocation details. By clicking on a point on the
map, the address and place info, if available would be added to the status
update, that would be shared with the user's FB friends on his or her feed.

